# SpraySchablonen Fotobearbeitung



## Daglar (3. Januar 2006)

Guten Abend,
 Ich habe folgendes Problem und weiss das es mit Photoshop eine Möglichkeit gibt dieses zu lösen.
 Bei dem Problem handelt es sich um ein Porträtfoto. Ich möchte es in eine Form bringen, wie das nur allzu bekannte Bild vom Commandante Che Guevara
 Ich weiss wie ich es machen muss! mit dem Schwellenwert nicht wahr  oder gibt es noch eine andere Lösung  wenn ja bitte posten ...!
 Nun zum eigentlichen Problem! nachdem ich das porträt mit dem schwellenwert bearbeitet habe, sind die Ränder total "ranzig" und eckig und nicht so schön "rundlich" wie bei dem original von Che! Es muss irgendwie abgerundet werden  und hier is das problem ... Comment ? Wie runde ich das ab  Heisst das nicht irgendwie Anti-Alias  irgendsowas  Bitte um Hilfe...

 Daglar


----------



## jjd (3. Januar 2006)

Naja mit dem Schwellenwert kennt dein Bild nur weiße und Schwarze Pixel und keine Zwischenöne. Somit kein Anti aliasing. Außerdem wenn du ne Sprühschablone machst spielt das eigentlich keine rolle ob das kantig ist oder nicht.
Du kannst aber entweder mit Image==>Adjustments==>Levels bearbeiten. Hier einfach den Farbraum mit den beiden äußeren Reglern eingrenzen. Sollte aber dann schon ein Graustufenbild sein.
Oder du Zeichnest das bild einfach nachdem du es mit Treshhold bearbeitet hast nachträglich mit dem gauschen Weichzeichner weich.

Siehe hierzu auch:
http://www.stencilrevolution.com/tutorials/


----------



## zueper (27. Oktober 2010)

ist zwar schon alt der Beitrag, trotzdem: Mach das bitte mit AI! Erstell aus dem Bild eine Vektorgrafik. Viel einfacher und später besser zu gebrauchen.


----------

